# Shingles as siding?



## swimmer_spe (Apr 18, 2016)

I finally am buying a house.

It needs new shingles. That is not the issue.

The issue is that the siding needs work. It has aluminum siding on the lower level, and the paint is pealing. The upper level is shingles. Those shingle are curling. There is no overhang on the roof.

Can the upper level of shingles used as siding be replaced with siding? If so, I plan to replace all of the siding.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm confused by this explanation. pictures please.
But the short answer... if I understand the question.....take down the shingles and put new siding on the whole house. Don't try to rescue a bad solution.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Apr 18, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> I'm confused by this explanation. pictures please.
> But the short answer... if I understand the question.....take down the shingles and put new siding on the whole house. Don't try to rescue a bad solution.



So, the siding that currently is shingles, don't reshingle it?


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 18, 2016)

I guess your house would qualify as a mansard style: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mansard+style+house&t=ffsb&ia=images. That is a legit use of shingles. And I have a Gambrel roof, so half my upper floor is shingles too. No problem for me, but a bigger shingling job when it needs replacing.
I couldn't tell from the google photo if there is any slope to the upper portion. I would think that some slope would help the shingles to work better. (not completely vertical).
Your neighbor, on the other hand, looks like they sided the house. You might ask him/her why they chose that route and if they have any advice.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes you can pretty much do anything you can afford, if properly prepped the aluminum siding can be repainted. Not that I know what that prep is but we have companies that do nothing but paint aluminum siding out here.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Apr 18, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> I guess your house would qualify as a mansard style: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mansard+style+house&t=ffsb&ia=images. That is a legit use of shingles. And I have a Gambrel roof, so half my upper floor is shingles too. No problem for me, but a bigger shingling job when it needs replacing.
> I couldn't tell from the google photo if there is any slope to the upper portion. I would think that some slope would help the shingles to work better. (not completely vertical).
> Your neighbor, on the other hand, looks like they sided the house. You might ask him/her why they chose that route and if they have any advice.



The other semi is not sided.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Apr 18, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Yes you can pretty much do anything you can afford, if properly prepped the aluminum siding can be repainted. Not that I know what that prep is but we have companies that do nothing but paint aluminum siding out here.



What makes the most sense in my case?

Paint the aluminum?
Reshingle the side?

The roof needs to be done, and will be done within a month or so of me moving in.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 19, 2016)

That depends on the stile of the house.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 19, 2016)

The question before you decide - that maybe Neal can answer - is do you need to extend the roof so that there is an overhang and soffits?


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 19, 2016)

Prep on AL siding is a thorough power wash and the right kind of paint.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 19, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoFXHb2wRXY[/ame]


----------



## swimmer_spe (Apr 19, 2016)

nealtw said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoFXHb2wRXY



Thank you.

Most of the pain has flaked off. So, bare metal is mainly what I will be working with.

Did they use the cleaning solution with the pressure washer, or was it just water?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 19, 2016)

In the video the pressure washer was just water.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Apr 19, 2016)

nealtw said:


> In the video the pressure washer was just water.



That sounds easy enough.

Now, how to spray down at the top part.

I am thinking of doing that when I have the scafolding for the roof.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 19, 2016)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 19, 2016)

Post a picture of the house so we all do not need to make guesses for suggestions.
If it's not a Manstead style then it could be the style done about 50 years ago.
They even had some that was suppost to look like brick or stone.
https://www.google.com/search?q=asp...X&ved=0ahUKEwiuk5H875rMAhVLqB4KHfNSCxUQsAQIKg


----------



## joecaption (Apr 19, 2016)

Two main reasons I see paint on aluminum siding failing is because of improper prep, or trying to use oil based paint.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Apr 19, 2016)

This is the house.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 21, 2016)

Who's going to be doing the roofing?
Main reason I ask is there's a special nailing pattern when doing that style roof with dimensional shingles.
There made with two layers of material, nail them in the wrong place or not use enough nails there going to come apart and start sliding down the roof.
I've seen it way to many times.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 21, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Who's going to be doing the roofing?
> Main reason I ask is there's a special nailing pattern when doing that style roof with dimensional shingles.
> There made with two layers of material, nail them in the wrong place or not use enough nails there going to come apart and start sliding down the roof.
> I've seen it way to many times.



Special nailing and hand sealed with roofing cement. Nails should ALWAYS be placed in the nail line reguardless of roof pitch, extra fastners are required for steep slope.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Apr 21, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Who's going to be doing the roofing?
> Main reason I ask is there's a special nailing pattern when doing that style roof with dimensional shingles.
> There made with two layers of material, nail them in the wrong place or not use enough nails there going to come apart and start sliding down the roof.
> I've seen it way to many times.





oldognewtrick said:


> Special nailing and hand sealed with roofing cement. Nails should ALWAYS be placed in the nail line reguardless of roof pitch, extra fastners are required for steep slope.



My buddies and I will be doing it.

Please tell me more about how to do the steep part.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 21, 2016)

What mfg will you be using. They each have their own install specs.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 21, 2016)

Never found out if there is an alternative to shingles.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 21, 2016)

http://www.buildsite.com/pdf/certainteed/Landmark-Shingles-Installation-Instructions-362947.pdf


----------



## swimmer_spe (Apr 21, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> http://www.buildsite.com/pdf/certainteed/Landmark-Shingles-Installation-Instructions-362947.pdf



Thank you. This will help me greatly.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 21, 2016)

swimmer_spe said:


> Thank you. This will help me greatly.



Will you be doing the roof too or just the upper walls.
This will also be a good time to check for needed work around the windows too.


----------



## swimmer_spe (Apr 21, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Will you be doing the roof too or just the upper walls.
> This will also be a good time to check for needed work around the windows too.



I need to do the roof. The upper walls are curling. The lower walls, the paint is pealing off the metal siding.
Everything is being done.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 21, 2016)

A face-lift and a tummy-tuck?!


----------



## JoeD (Apr 21, 2016)

Except for the lack of roof overhang(eve) that is the same house as next door with no shingles on the second level.


----------

